# budgies or love birds ???



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

OK been looking into getting a bird or two, At first I was just looking at budgies but after doing a bit of research on birds in general, love birds have caught my eye as well now. 
So to help me make up my mind can people give me pros and cons for each and there opinions on what is best etc


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Lovebirds make an awful noise! Its ear-piercing! I'd go for Budgies personally.


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> Lovebirds make an awful noise! Its ear-piercing! I'd go for Budgies personally.


 
Yes they do sound like they make quite a racket :lol2:
Noise aside what are there plus points? They seam very smart from what I have seen and read and appear to bond well with there owners.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

rum&coke said:


> Yes they do sound like they make quite a racket :lol2:
> Noise aside what are there plus points? They seam very smart from what I have seen and read and appear to bond well with there owners.


Its only hand-reared Lovebirds that tend to be interested in their owners. Normally people just have a pair of Lovebirds, have no bond with hem & just enjoy their colour.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

It is exactly as the previous post says, lovebirds are noisy, but friendly and beautiful. Some mutations also fetch huge money. Personally I like budgies as pets, but if you want a tame one get it as early as poss and only keep one. 

I now keep spectacled parrotletts, these beautiful small parrots are smaller and I think more attractive than love birds. The most common species you will find mare the celestial parrotlet, good luck finding spectacled if you do let me know I need another hen,

Parrotletts are much less noisy than lovebirds and can be exceptionally tame and even say a few easy words. Will breed readily in breeding cages and never wake you up with irritating babbling or squawking

That's my advice, have a look around.

All the best

J


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I was going to get lovebirds and settled on red rumped parakeets instead (those were the only 2 small parrakeet options the breeder had), mostly because after 5 minutes in a room with lovebirds I thought I was going to go crazy - they do make quite a lot of noise! But beautiful birds, it's worth going to a breeder or shop and just listening to them and seeing how it makes you feel, some people quite like it but it would have driven me crazy.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Well if you like Budgies and Love birds, Go for something that IMO looks like a hybrid of the two, 

Lineolated Parakeet-(Bolborhynchus lineola). 









Videos clip.
YouTube - Lineolated Parakeets Playing again!


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

gazz said:


> Well if you like Budgies and Love birds, Go for something that IMO looks like a hybrid of the two,
> 
> Lineolated Parakeet-(Bolborhynchus lineola).
> image
> ...


 
They look very nice. I still cant make my mind up Budgies are totally awesome and tick all the right box's, But the love birds look so cute I think I could forgive the noise. Decisions decisions :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Athravan said:


> I was going to get lovebirds and settled on red rumped parakeets instead (those were the only 2 small parrakeet options the breeder had), mostly because after 5 minutes in a room with lovebirds I thought I was going to go crazy - they do make quite a lot of noise! But beautiful birds, it's worth going to a breeder or shop and just listening to them and seeing how it makes you feel, some people quite like it but it would have driven me crazy.


Im the same re: the noise of Lovebirds! I have a Sun Conure who's noise I find less irritating than that of Lovebirds!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

gazz said:


> Well if you like Budgies and Love birds, Go for something that IMO looks like a hybrid of the two,
> 
> Lineolated Parakeet-(Bolborhynchus lineola).
> image
> ...


Lineolates are fab little parrots, not very noisy, & can become quite tame! :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

rum&coke said:


> They look very nice. I still cant make my mind up Budgies are totally awesome and tick all the right box's, But the love birds look so cute I think I could forgive the noise. Decisions decisions :lol2:


As Athravan suggested, go to a pet shop or breeders & just hang around the birds for a bit. If you can bare the noise of Lovebirds, your a better man than I am! :lol2:


----------



## Snoopy84 (May 15, 2010)

also lovebirds trash anything wooden!!! but the noise is just too much for me, my aunts got a breeding pair of peached faced!

I have 2 breeding pairs of parrotlets and they are amazing little birds, really underated birdys! they are so playful and pleasent and tame down easy.

I also have outside birds of a few budgies and mainly cockatiels, now i am biased as i just adore cockatiels and think they are amazing little critters! and the budgies i have are such little characters


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Snoopy84 said:


> also lovebirds trash anything wooden!!! but the noise is just too much for me, my aunts got a breeding pair of peached faced!
> 
> I have 2 breeding pairs of parrotlets and they are amazing little birds, really underated birdys! they are so playful and pleasent and tame down easy.
> 
> ...


Gorgeous Celestials you have there!


----------



## Snoopy84 (May 15, 2010)

Zoo-Man said:


> Gorgeous Celestials you have there!


thankyou, i love them to bits, hoping they will breed this year


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Those celestials are top notch!! I have spectacled parrotlets, they are about a third smaller than celestials, in love the tovi and the canary wing also if I could find some.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

peach faced... they are good.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

HABU said:


> peach faced... they are good.


good & noisy! :lol2:


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

I was warned about the noise that lovebirds make before getting mine and to be honest don't know what people are on about. They have the odd moment now and again where they go a little bonkers but for the most part I don't find them overly noisy. They tend to make the most noise early morning and late evening.

I to was deliberating over budgies or lovebirds but the lovebirds look more parroty if you know what I mean and that's what attracted me. I've had mine 3 months now but it seems much longer.


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

_simon_ said:


> I was warned about the noise that lovebirds make before getting mine and to be honest don't know what people are on about. They have the odd moment now and again where they go a little bonkers but for the most part I don't find them overly noisy. They tend to make the most noise early morning and late evening.
> 
> I to was deliberating over budgies or lovebirds but the lovebirds look more parroty if you know what I mean and that's what attracted me. I've had mine 3 months now but it seems much longer.


Yeah I know what you mean about the love birds looking better. I did as was suggested today and went in a few shops to hear the birds for myself and the love birds were not that bad, one of them was a bit high pitched so I can see what people are saying. I'm still making up my mind really at the moment.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

rum&coke said:


> Yeah I know what you mean about the love birds looking better. I did as was suggested today and went in a few shops to hear the birds for myself and the love birds were not that bad, one of them was a bit high pitched so I can see what people are saying. I'm still making up my mind really at the moment.


Like most birds, Lovebirds are at their noisiest first thing in the morning, & later on as it gets towards dusk. So you probably didn't get the full force of Lovebird racket :lol2:


----------



## Stan193 (May 27, 2009)

Are they for a cage or aviary?
I really like bourkes parakeet as they are really gentle and you can keep them with finches. I used to keep them and bred them once, very nice and not noisey eaither.


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

I have eight Lovebirds and barely notice the noise, just something you need to get used to. Sadly my neighbours do notice the noise so they must be pretty loud, thank god they think its nice... :lol2: Luckily they don't make any noise in the night. Lovies are pretty and come in so many different colours but they don't tame down very well...two of mine are very tame but will still bite, they are just super confident now (bred and hand raised them). If you get a pet store one they really won't interact with you that much...they are too scared of you. Mine are getting better now though...seems to be that the tame ones are coming close to be therefore making the others less frightened. In my opinion they are way more interesting though, but i've never kept anything other than a Sennie and the Lovebirds so i don't know! Good Luckk....


----------



## Snoopy84 (May 15, 2010)

well if u live anywhere near to lincolnshire il be having some lovebirds available soon


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

Snoopy84 said:


> well if u live anywhere near to lincolnshire il be having some lovebirds available soon


Bit too far away unfortunately


----------

